# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Uvjeti komercijalnog oglašavanja

## anchie76

*Sadržaj oglasa* 


Naručitelj snosi odgovornost za sadržaj i istinitost podataka koje ponudi i učini dostupnima na internetu putem oglasa. Nadalje, naručitelj jamči da su svi dostavljeni oglasni materijali njegovo vlasništvo te da ih ima pravo koristiti u oglasne svrhe.

Udruga RODA nije odgovorna za točnost i istinitost informacija koje se objavljuju na oglasnim materijalima, te isključuje svaku odgovornost za štetu koja bi mogla nastati prema trećim osobama zbog objavljivanja reklamnih oglasa na web stranicama Udruge RODA. 

Naručitelj je obvezan naznačiti kakvu vrstu usluge/proizvoda želi oglašavati. 



*Cijena oglašavanja i objava oglasa* 

Forum Udruge RODA (www.roda.hr/forum) nudi mogućnost postavljanja stalnog oglasa (bannera) dimenzija 170 x 40 pixela. Ova vrsta oglasa ne izmjenjuje se s oglasom drugog naručitelja, te je on stalno vidljiv čitateljima foruma i predstavlja stoga izvrstan način oglašavanja. Naručitelj izabire koja će se web stranica otvoriti klikom korisnika na oglas. 

Veličina stalnog oglasa je 170x40 pixela, a cijena iznosi 1.000,00 kn + PDV za razdoblje od 30 dana. 

Oglasni prostor na www.roda.hr/forum plaća se unaprijed za razdoblje od 30 dana temeljem predračuna izdanog od strane Udruge RODA. 

Udruga RODA | Čanićeva 14, 10000 Zagreb, Hrvatska 

tel. 01 6177 500 | fax: 01 6177 510 


Plaćanje se obavlja virmanskim nalogom na ime Udruge RODA, broj računa: 

2484008-1100197341 


Nakon izvršene uplate, u roku od pet dana Udruga RODA će naručitelja uvrstiti na web stranicu u okviru odabranih usluga, uzevši u obzir da se početak trajanja usluge definira danom uvrštenja. Udruga Roda obavijestit će o uvrštenju sve naručitelje koji posjeduju e-mail adresu, odnosno ukoliko to žele. 


Ukoliko naručitelj nije na vrijeme dostavio grafički sadržaj oglasa u elektronskom obliku (animirani gif, gif, jpg, flash), Udruga RODA ne odgovara za kašnjenje u objavi oglasa. 


Udruga RODA ima pravo bez obrazloženja odbiti zahtjev za prikazivanjem oglasa ili obustaviti prikazivanje oglasa ukoliko je informacija koju naručitelj promovira izravna konkurencija proizvodima Udruge RODA, ukoliko je oglas u suprotnosti s etičnom politikom financiranja, vizijom i misijom Udruge RODA, te ukoliko Udruga smatra da sadržaj oglasa ili sadržaj oglašavane web-stranice krši zakonske propise Republike Hrvatske. 

Udruga RODA također ima pravo odbiti zahtjev za prikazivanjem oglasa ukoliko nema slobodnog prostora za njegovo prikazivanje u zatraženom razdoblju, te ukoliko oglas ne zadovoljava tehničke specifikacije. 

Naručiteljima nije dozvoljeno raspravljati o svojim proizvodima i/ili web stranici, niti odgovarati na pitanja korisnika na forumu Udruge RODA. Rasprava se može voditi samo i isključivo na web adresi na koju vodi oglas. Ukoliko se naručitelj ne bude pridržavao navedenog, Udruga RODA ima pravo obustaviti prikazivanje oglasa. 


Ukoliko postoji velik interes za oglasni prostor, prednost imaju ranije primljene narudžbe. Ukoliko naručeni oglas nije uplaćen u roku od tri dana, oglasno mjesto predaje se sljedećem naručitelju. 



*Popusti na oglašavanje* 

Naručitelji koje prodaju proizvode Udruge RODA imaju 10% popusta pri oglašavanju. 



*Reklamacije* 

Reklamacije na objavljeni oglas prihvaćaju se isključivo u pisanom obliku i to najkasnije u roku tri dana od dana objave oglasa. 

U slučaju da je za reklamaciju odgovorna Udruga RODA, naručitelju će se odobriti ponovna objava istovjetnog oglasa bez dodatne naknade. 

Ako iz nekog razloga korištenje Foruma bude u prekidu duljem od tri dana, naručitelj ima pravo na produljenje oglašavanja u trajanju prekida. 

Reklamacija se neće uvažiti ukoliko je pogreška nastala zbog objektivnih ograničenja u prirodi medija ili zbog pogrešne pripreme samog oglasa od strane naručitelja. 

Udruga RODA pridržava pravo izmjene uvjeta navedenih u ovoj ponudi. Naknadne izmjene neće se primjenjivati na oglase ugovorene po trenutno važećim uvjetima. 


Dodatne informacije možete zatražiti putem e-pošte na: _oglasavanje@roda.hr_

----------

